# Having trouble gaining weight



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm having trouble gaining weight and the veins on the undersides of my arms pop out when I tilt them down and face them towards me. They used to be fine before. What could cause this?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Eat! Lift weights! Eat more! Repeat!


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

try Zyprexa.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

get yourself some whey protein and milk. drink 3 times a day


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Lift weights, in a sports-like manner(learn about it).
Eat protein to build the muscle.
Basically, start _bodybuilding_.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Eat and do compound lifts...end of story.

Your going to see veins more if you drop body fat low. I've only got to that point once and I'm quite far away from that right now :|


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Gaining weight doesn't mean you have to eat bad stuff. Think big portions, lots of protein, and eating often. You should also go to the gym like people are saying here. Lift!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Just eat a bunch if food at night, and eat alot of
meat... Thats how i got fat. And drink tons of soda. Youve been blessed with a high metabolism haha.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

5 to 6 lighter meals throughout the day instead of 2 to 3 big ones.
Water > Soda


----------



## sammyraye (Feb 5, 2011)

The best way to gain healthy weight is to pay attention to what you eat. If you tend to eat highly processed foods, and you have a faster metabolism, you'll burn through them very quickly. Eat more whole foods, whole grain bread and rice, steak, chicken, fish. It takes a little more effort and you'll have to do more cooking but it's the best way. Eat often and definitely get to the gym. Lifting is your best bet, don't focus so much on cardio.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Well what are you eating? List what you had to eat today.


----------



## chunkymelissa (Feb 16, 2011)

Eat cheez, bananas.. Do exercise as well.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Chips, ice cream, chocolate... Did I mention lard. 

No but seriously eat a lot of whole wheat pasta, bread, chicken, oatmeal, peanut butter, red meats (not too much), and don't forget your vegetables. Eat about 400-500 calories per meal 6 times a day. If your looking for a good beginners program try Mike Ripettoe's pogram. It's really simple and fun. I modified that a little bit and gained 25 pounds in 3 months.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow poeple here recomending fast food and sweets. They work if the goal is to add a belly to get weight 

Just eat more calories than u consume, but from healthy sources. You can also raise the carbs to 40% of what you eat, carbs meaning: vegetables, rice, potatoes, fruits, and less often cereals.

Do weight training with few exercises than you would normally do, less repetitions. U seem to be an ectomorf, google it. You will eventually gain weight, but make sure its mostly muscle  GL

If u do good with diet and exercise, you can add up to 5 kg of pure muscles/year. Adding the accumulation of fat, you can end up gaining up to 8-10 kg /year, you shouldnt set your goals higher cause I dont think u want a belly


----------

